# Baby's in bristol uk



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey 

well as most of you know pepsi had her litter and they will be ready for new homes on: thursday the 29th of may.

I'm finding it really hard to re home them so have opted to keep some but the others must go to new homes.

she has 5 girls and 6 boys.

I did advertise on trade it for Â£5 each Â£8 a pair or 3 for Â£12 but as they are so hard to re-home i will give them away to good homes only.

The reason i was wanting a small bit of cash for some is due to me having to buy a new cage to house them in when the need seperating.

However i don't mind what i have spent now as long as i know they have gone to good homes.

So if anyone is interested please feel free to let me know 

Thanks

Bex


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry here's some pics. this was taken last week, there eyes are open now, so i will take some new pics and post them


----------



## RascalRatties (May 8, 2008)

i love the one ontop of the pile!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

lol yeah he's a cutie ^_^ he has a twin sister too


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

ooh, just had a thought. We have just managed to rehome the last of ours after advertising for an eternity! A woman contacted me through my ad on gumtree ( have you tried gumtree) and that's also where we've had the most interest. She won't be able to have the rats for a few weeks as she needed a cage (all good for you, as they wont be ready for a little while!).

If you wanted, I could give you her number, or when she contacts me again (she said she would in a few weeks, to see if I still had any available) I can refer her to you? In the meantime, definitely try Gumtree.

Leila :0)


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Awh thank you so much leila! if you could do that it would be wonderfull!

x


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

I've just called her to check if I could giver her number to you, but she's said that her situation has changed and it may be a few months before she's able to have rats. 

We could maybe have one or two more(always, GGMR is waiting to strike, and your pictures are very cute), maybe a girl and a boy to add to our lots, if that helps at all? I know the stress and strain of trying to rehome!

Leila :0)


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

awh wow that would be amaizing!and i'd be glad if you could! at least then i know they will be going to a fantastic home  if you wanna pm me your details we can talk about it more?

x


----------



## heXagram (May 15, 2008)

by the way that was my hand modeling them


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

with your scabby nails lol


----------



## heXagram (May 15, 2008)

at least i have some


----------

